# Vat paid in Europe



## user name (15 Dec 2011)

Invoices from Europe vat was paid as vat no was not provided, can this be claimed using a vat 3


----------



## mandelbrot (15 Dec 2011)

Presumably the VAT you've paid isn't Irish VAT, in which case you can't claim it from the Irish Revenue.


----------

